# MSI motherboard error 55 problem with booting



## Flames_Of _pepe (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello I have a problem with my new computer, if i try to boot my computer it shows 55 on the display of my motherboard. I get nothing on my screen. But when I start my computer for the second time, it is not stuck on  error 55.

So i want to know why i have to boot my computer 2 or 3 times to get it going, and it really annoys me.



These are some specifications.

Accu: Cooler master V750
Ventilation: Aquachanger240 Lepa socket intel  LGA 775/115/1155/1156/1366/2011
CPU : Intel i7-6700K LGA 1151
SSD : Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
Motherboard : Z170 Professional gaming i7 (fatality  asrock)
Grafic card: MSI R9 390 Gaming 8G
Memory: D416GB 3000-16 Super Luce nk/rd K2 GEI


Thanks in advance
(sorry for bad english)


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 20, 2016)

"_55 is a no Memory issue (its not seeing your RAM)

try to reseat your RAM if that doesn't help take out your CPU and check the pins in the socket on the board!_"

https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=261519.0


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 20, 2016)

Yep, ram issue. Try re-seating the ram, also try clearing CMOS.

I will say though, your thread title is misleading... you have an ASRock motherboard, not MSI.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 21, 2016)

Reset CMOS, boot in to the BIOS and set Ram as XMP, if that fails try entering the Ram timing specifications manually.


----------



## lukart (Apr 24, 2016)

Did you try to reseat the ram like Cadaveca suggested? Into different slots?


----------

